
Man who hacked jail systems to free associate sent behind bars - _o_
https://www.zdnet.com/article/man-who-hacked-jail-systems-to-free-his-friend-joins-him-inside/
======
anonlastname
They're making him pay a quarter million to investigate and address the
vulnerability.... good grief

